# rm hammer als crossbike?



## Klappi (24. November 2005)

auch wenn es sich auf den ersten blick wie eine vergwaltigung anhören wird, hört mich an. ich habe (wie im thread: rahmen gebrochen) einen neuen hammer rahmen und bin am überlegen, was für mich am besten ist, sozusagen, wie ich das rad am besten aussrichte, dass es meinen ansprüchen gerecht wird. ich fahre sehr viel in der stadt (fast ausschließlich) und das im alltäglichen. ich brauche daher nicht unbedingt die alte, schwere aber gut funktionierende judy sl am vorderrad. die mäntel sind eh auf 1.35" slicks gewechselt und somit nicht geländetauglich. daher meine frage, kann man den rahmen "brauchpaar" als cross rahmen fahren? mit starrgabel (gibt es 26" carbon?), nem rennradlenker und einfacher campagnolo schaltung, entsprechende umwerfer und kasette sowie kurbel? kann mir da wer helfen, ein setup empfehlen, einen link geben? viele fragen, auf antworten freue ich mich jetzt schon.
Peter


----------



## derschotte (24. November 2005)

ahhhh... ich hoffe, ich hab mich gerade verlesen... aber nochma tue ich mir das net an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (24. November 2005)

Ja hört sich so an  
aber schau doch einfach mal bei bikeaction die Crossräder an und deren Ausstattung oder mal im Crossradforum


----------



## dertutnix (24. November 2005)

26er carbongabeln für crosser gibt es u.a. bei rose

hammer braucht keine federgabel, v.a. nicht in der stadt. würd dir aber keine carbongabel empfehlen, sondern eine gute stahlgabel, die ist "diebstahlsicherer" und u.U. auch komfortabler.

du willst ja nicht unbedingt einen crosser, sondern eher ein strassenrad?!??

würd ich die ansprüche runterschrauben!

ergo: 

ritchey o.ä. stahlgabel

1 kettenblatt mit 7/8/9 ritzelpaket

schwalbe goliath (vergiss deine asphaltschneider und besorg dir ballonreifen, der komfort und auch das abrollverhalten wird dich begeistern!)

rennlenker würd ich nicht anbauen. wenn du dich von einem flat oder riser lösen willst, eher einen moustach, der ist für die stadt einfach besser, da du eine sehr ergonomische sitzposition einnimmst, aber im gegensatz zum rennlenker einen besseren überblick hast! problem ist nur, die lenker zu bekommen, aber quellen gibt es!
problem könnte sein, dass du für die lenker einen hochbauenden vorbau benötigst, diesen zu finden. aber für eine "stadtschlampe" (sorry für den begriff) sollte es durchaus was geben!

wenn du konsequent sein willst: hochwertigen nabendynamo, gute v-brackes oder eine magura hs 11/33 (die 11er sollte für stadt genügen).

und zur schaltung: da würde ich vorne max 2 scheiben fahren, für die stadt sollte eigentlich 1 genügen. ausnahme wär, du wohnst im bergigen. dann 39/50, ansonsten irgendwas mit 44 oder 46.
ritzelpaket im flachen: rennradpaket in enger abstufung. wenn du auch berge hast, dann eine etwas grössere abstufung, immer aber noch v.a. unten bis zur mitte eine enge abstufung, nach oben dann evtl noch einen rettungsanker.

eines muss dir aber klar sein, die optik kann gewöhnungsbedürftig sein! aber keine angst, ich fahr mein hammer als singlespeed, komplett starr mit fat alberts und liebe es heiss und innig. und vielleicht wird es ja im sommer wieder mein arbeitsgerät zum alpencrossen ...


----------



## Klappi (24. November 2005)

danke schonmal (vor allem an der tutnix) für die vielen guten tips. sowas hilft. hast du für den lenkertyp mal nen beispiel? also dieses moustach teil. super ideen. starrgabel aus stahl hab ich noch eine da  war an meinem alten rahmen "rm cardiac" am komplett-bike dran, und umpulvern geht ja immer  wie bestimme ich bei sowas, ob die gabel jetzt noch von der bauhöhe reinpasst? 

zu den anderen. ich weis ja nicht, aber ich fahre das rad, es muss mir gefallen. meine ansprüche zählen und was der rahmen mit sich machen lässt. in diesem sinne, verlest euch ruhig weiter  

und für weitere tips bin ich natürlich immer dankbar.


----------



## Jendo (25. November 2005)

ich finde die idee recht geil, da ich das Problem kenne!
Ne Carbon gabel wie die Pace ist natürlich ein Sahnestück und passt sicherlich gut in einen Hammer rahmen.
Ich fahre an meinem "leicht Bike" eine shimano 105er Kurbelgarnitur. Leider musste ich nach der bestellung feststellen, das die zwei Kettenblätter (39 und 50) nicht an den Rahmen passten, da die Kettenstreben zu Breit waren für ein 50er KB. Also vorher mal probieren ob es passt.Momentan fahre ich mit dem 39 KB und das ist für city  imt kleinen bergen auch ok. Du solltest auch beachten wenn du Rennradkurbeln nehmen willst, das du deine kettenliene neu berechnen solltest, da ich ein breiteres Innenlager braucht als normal gewesen wäre (rennradkurbeln sind einfach schmaler).
Alles andere fahre ich standart mtb und bin zufrieden damit.
Lass dich nicht irritieren und setze deine Ideen um  
gruß jendo


----------



## dertutnix (25. November 2005)

Klappi schrieb:
			
		

> ... hast du für den lenkertyp mal nen beispiel? also dieses moustach teil ...



muss mal fotos machen ...
ansonsten hier auch mal suchen. 
vorstellen kannst du ihn dir etwa wie den französischen rennbügel mit nach unten gezogenen seiten
allerdings bin ich jetzt überfragt, ob das mit der schaltung funktioniert, da ich die nur am eingangrad fahr   

viel erfolg beim basteln


----------



## Klappi (25. November 2005)

das mit dem basteln wird noch dauern. liege erstmal wieder flach. habe mir gestern beim training nen bänderanriss zugezogen. da fällt auch das rad flach. aber naja, gedanken machen kann ich mir jetzt tausende. erstmal werde ich mich belesen. die tips sind gut. danke jendo (endlich noch einer, der seinen weg geht)

euch allen ein gutes we


----------



## Klappi (26. November 2005)

diese kurbel aus dem bikemarkt ist zwar keine cross kurbel, aber eine für cc. passt das innenlager bei mir in den rahmen (von der breite)? was haltet ihr von dieser truvativ und dem genannten preis?

klick


----------



## Catsoft (26. November 2005)

Klappi schrieb:
			
		

> diese kurbel aus dem bikemarkt ist zwar keine cross kurbel, aber eine für cc. passt das innenlager bei mir in den rahmen (von der breite)? was haltet ihr von dieser truvativ und dem genannten preis?
> 
> klick



Die Kurbel ist recht schwer, ich würd mir lieber für ein paar Kröten mehr eine LX oder XT in 48-36 kaufen... Gibts z.B. bei H&S...


----------



## Jendo (27. November 2005)

warum nicht gleich die 105er.günstig und sehr leicht-für den preis jedenfalls.
Ich würd die truvativ auch nicht nehmen, sind einfach zu schwer.
greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappi (28. November 2005)

habe mir in den letzten tagen mal was zusammengesucht. 
kurbel: shimano XT mit 48 zähnen und 175mm
kasette: ebenfalls XT
schaltung: sram x.9 trigger
schaltwerk: x.9 trigger

was mich aber stört sind die farben der x.9 --> wie sieht es da mit der x.7 aus, die ist ja schwarz, ist die um einiges schlechter oder auch gut einsetzbar? alle schaltteile sind 3-9 fach...

ich habe dann aber doch noch ein paar fragen.
@jendo
wenn ich nun eine 105er kurbel nehme (175mm) bei h&s für 109 zB, muss ich dann beim einbau was beachten, so ohne weiteres passt die doch bestimmt nicht ran, oder? brauche ich dann demensprechend auch eine kasette und kette aus der serie (besser, aus dem rennradbereich)? wie sieht es dann mit der schaltung aus, wäre das zu sram x.9 schalterk und triggern kompatibel?


----------



## Catsoft (28. November 2005)

Klappi schrieb:
			
		

> habe mir in den letzten tagen mal was zusammengesucht.
> kurbel: shimano XT mit 48 zähnen und 175mm
> kasette: ebenfalls XT
> schaltung: sram x.9 trigger
> ...




Bei den Schalthebeln ixt X9 oder X7 ziemlich wurst.  Aber die Röllchen beim Schaltwerk sind bei X7 wohl schlechter, da solltest du aufpassen. SuFu hilft   

Paßt das Innenlager bei der 105er in ein 73er Gehäuse.? Glaub ich eher nicht.  Der MTB Umwerfer paßt auch nicht optimal zu den großen Kettenblättern -> Renn-Umwerfer, der aber nicht zu den Hebeln paßt. Ist alles nur suboptimal. Für die XT gibt es einen passenden Umwerfer. 
Natürlich funktioniert jeder der Kombis, aber eben nicht optimal.


----------



## Klappi (28. November 2005)

was meinst du mit SuFu (kenne diese abkürzun nur als Sioux Falls, SD  

also sollte ich wohl eher im MTB bereich die komponenten wählen, jedoch mit großem ritzelpaket der xt vorne...


----------



## Jendo (28. November 2005)

SuFu ist die SuchFunktion unseres Forums  

Ja, wenn du mehreren Gängen vorne fahren willst, emphielt sich die 105er nicht. Da ich nur einen Gang fahre ists kein problem auch hab ich ein 68 Gehäuse und dat funktioniert.
Die XT Ist da sicherlich für dich die bessere Variante. Wieso findest du das X9 unpassend?
Geile Alternative als schaltwerk wäre ein altes Sram 9.0SL. Super geiles Teil und geht für ca 40 bei eBay raus...
hier läuft grad eins: Link! 

Gruß Jendo


----------



## dertutnix (28. November 2005)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> ... Da ich nur einen Gang fahre ...



 
aber jetzt mal ehrlich, nicht als crosser oder


----------



## Jendo (28. November 2005)

nö, eher als Kraftsportmaschine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappi (29. November 2005)

keineswegs, finde x.9 ja genau die alternative für mich, vor allem bei dem preis  achso, jetzt verstehe ich dich, naja, weil es nicht schwarz ist  hattte eigentlich gedacht, das rad könnte ich weiterhin in rot schwarz halten (nur der weiße rocky schriftzug)


----------



## Klappi (12. Dezember 2005)

so, nun doch noch ein paar veränderungen!

meine gabel, rs judy sl air (80mm) ist ausgeschlagen  sie rüttelt ganz schön. nun gut, mir ist das gar nicht so unrecht, ich habe meine alte gabel (stahl) zum pulvern gegeben, die müsste morgen schwarz zurückkommen. dann wird sie hoffentlich bald eingebaut sein.

und noch was, damit sich meine ideen für eine "stadtschlampe" realisieren lassen: es kommen schutzbleche und mein alter gepäckträger wieder dran 

noch ne frag zur rahmennummer: meine beginnt mit RMB04 und hat insgesamt 11 stellen... kann man daraus schließen: Rocky Mountain Bycicle 04??? also rahmen modell 2004?

beste grüße


----------



## Klappi (14. Dezember 2005)

so, habe soeben das rad abgeholt:

es wurde der höhenschlag aus dem hinterrad rausgemacht, alle speichen generell fester angezogen und natürlich die schwarz glänzend gepulverte stahlgabel eingebaut. richtig sportlich fährt es sich jetzt, gar nicht mehr wie ein mtb (das war ja auch der sinn der sache)... bilder poste ich nach und nach. es wird sich nach weihnachten noch so einiges dran tun.

der klappi


----------



## Klappi (6. April 2006)

ACHTUNG: kompletter sinnes- und gemütswandel...

nachdem ich jetzt das bike mit starrgabel ca 2 monate intensiv gefahren bin, habe ich gemerkt, dass es doch keinen spaß macht. aus folgenden gründen:

- starrgabel passt nicht in die rahmengeometrie (zu flach)
- schutzbleche sehen einfach nur ****** aus
- der rahmen (und ich) haben was was anderes verdient

nun gut, darum ist gestern die alte judy sl air zum laden gegangen, der schickt sie ein --> reparatur und härtere federn sowie komplettservice für 85, das fand ich mehr als fair  nächste woche kommt sie zurück. nun bleibt jedoch die frage, was ich mir als schaltung anschaffen soll. die x.7 trigger mit schaltwerk gibt es bei h und s für 59 ... aber welche kasette nehme ich da? welche kette? shimano oder sram... für die kurbel vorne reicht das geld im moment noch nicht, aber da sind eh alle blätte in ordnung (später wird es dann vielleicht eine xt)... oder doch alles shimano?

ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt! beste grüße


----------



## Jendo (6. April 2006)

Na das klingt ja mal nach NotOP.
Jo, ich wÃ¼rde schon sagen das 59â¬ fÃ¼r komplett X7 in Ordnung geht. Bei der Kassette wÃ¼rd ich eine standart Deore nehmen, da die nicht teuer ist und trotzdem eine gute Schaltperformance bietet. Andernfalls nimmst du eben das Konkurenzmodell von Sram. Kette wÃ¼rde ich dann aber aufjedenfall die selbe wie Kasette nehmen, da diese sicherlich besser aufeinander abgestimmt sind. Der einzige nachteil an den "gÃ¼nstigen" Kassetten ist das Gewicht, abe Preis/LeistungsmÃ¤Ãig gut verkraftbar.
GruÃ Jendo.

P.S. mein Commencal wartet auch grad im Shop auf die Neuverpflanzung von einer LX 3-Fach Kurbel. Ein KB vorne wurde mir langsam zu stressig beim fahren.


----------



## Klappi (6. April 2006)

danke für die antwort. ich habe nicht gerade vor, aus dem bike ein federgewicht zu machen, schließlich wiege ich ja auch meine 92kg (bei 199cm); dennoch, ich überlege, ob ich mir eines der verschleißsets mit diesen spiderarmen (an der kasette) hole, das gibt es meines wissens von beiden großen anbietern...

so far, und noch was, könnt ihr mir sagen, ob die diese staubfängermuffen (diese hässlichen dinger über den tauchrohren) auch weglassen können? dann werde ich das nämlich denen noch mitteilen (oder ich rufe selbst an und frage, mal schauen, wer schneller ist 

grüße


----------



## Jendo (6. April 2006)

ne, die lässt du besser dran.
Hat schon einen sinnd as die da sind.
Die Gabeln ohne die Schumtzfänger haben andere--> bessere Dichtungen wo der Staub und Dreck auch ohne Gummi Muffe abgefangen wird


----------



## Klappi (11. April 2006)

so, erstmal steht ostern vor der tür. ich werde mich ein paar tage zu hause vergnügen. danch geht es an das bestellen der parts. 

@ jendo, was die gabel angeht, schaue ich, wie sie vom service zurückkommt. sehr wahrscheinlich jedoch mit diesen staubfängern (sie erfüllen ja ihren zweck 

@ all, kann es sein, dass euch das thema abschreckt, oder weshalb postet ihr nicht mehr in diesem thread. ich kann gerade jede hilfe gebrauchen, was die teile angeht. oder postet ihr alle nur im switch oder sonstwas thread. mögt ihr den stahl hardtails gar nicht mehr???

grüße


----------



## Jendo (11. April 2006)

eigentlich posten wir nur noch im Switch, Dies und das, und in der Gallery 
nee, du hast noch ein Abo bei mir, insofern sehe ich das du mal wieder Hilfe brauchst...
gruß Jendo


----------



## Klappi (11. April 2006)

gut, dass mich wenigstens einer versteht.

ich formuliere am besten nochmal ne frage.
welche teile empfehlt ihr mir (studentischer geldbeutel) für
- kasette?
- kette?
- schlathebel?
- schaltwerk?

sollte ich bei meinem vorhaben auch gleich die kettenblätter wechseln?

so, mal schauen, ob ich euch aus den verstecken locken kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (12. April 2006)

Odoch und wie ich Stahlhardtail mag hab ja selber eins. Also zu den Teilen schon über nen Siglespeeder nachgedacht? Ist leichter es kann nicht so viel kaputtgehen oder vorne nur zwei kettenblätter und hinten nichts weiß aber nicht ob das gut funzt musst hald mal im Singlespeed forum fragen. Teile kommt darauf an bei wenig Geld würd ich lx nehmen hat das beste Preisleistungsverhältnis. Bei mehr Geld XT ist einfach besser


----------



## Xexano (13. April 2006)

Vielleicht darf ich mal zu den Schaltwerkparts bissl was dazu sagen:
(Jetzt aber meine eigene Meinung!)

Ich würde dir schon ein Mehrgängeschaltwerk empfehlen. Das hat meistens auch große Vorteile zum Thema Kraftübertragung und Ausdauer.
Zum Thema Kassette: Es gibt auch DDD-Leute, die bei ihren DDD-Bikes (DH, Dirt, Dual, FR etc.  ) Rennradkassetten einbauen. Schau mal nach sowas um. 

Kette: Ich denke mal, du kannst bedenkenlos auf 10-15  SRAM-Ketten zugreifen. Diese werden schon halten...

Schalthebel: Was bevorzugst du? Drehknäufe oder Trigger? Ich selber bin sehr glücklich mit Triggern, Drehknäufe sind echt nur $%&§" .
Da würde ich dir evntl. X.7 von SRAM empfehlen. Sie sind gut...

Und Schaltwerk: Oh... wenn dus gut haben möchtest, würde ich dir zum XTR von Shimano oder X.9 von SRAM empfehlen. Aber die X.7 soll auch nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## Klappi (22. April 2006)

ich hatte in den letzten tagen kein internet, daher erst jetzt eine antwort!

also: singlespeed scheidet aus, da ich da zuviel mit meinen knien zu kämpfen hätte! es kommt für mich derzeit somit nur eine kettenschaltung in frage.

ich habe gerade nochmal nach komponenten geschaut. 
bei der kurbel bin ich mir unsicher... zum einen habe ich die evolve von race face aus dem letzten jahr für knapp 120 finden können, zum anderen die xt mit 48 zähnen zum gleichen preis. wie schaut es bei beiden mit dem innenlager aus, bei xt dabei, bei der rf nicht! welche größe brauche ich da? muss ich bei xt auch noch was beachten. bei der kasette bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass es die 105er wird, schaltwerk und trigger x.7 ... neue bremsen brauch ich auch noch. da haben sich die avid digit 7 angeboten. 

passt das alles dann auch zusammen? brauche ich einen neuen umwerfer, wenn ich vorne ein 48er kettenblatt fahre? 

viele fragen, ich weiß, aber das muss sein... presilich strebe ich an, bei diesen parts für das genannte unter 250 im einkauf zu bleiben!


----------



## Klappi (22. April 2006)

:// doppelpost


----------



## Der Yeti (30. Mai 2006)

Hab mal ne generelle Frage zum Rocky Mountain Hammer:
Kann man es auch so aufbauen, dass man damit sowohl cc-Touren machen kann, als auch schon mal den einen oder anderen Sprung?
Hält der Rahmen das aus oder heißt der umsonst Hammer.
Welches Bike könnte man für die oben angesprochenen Zwecke verwenden?
(Hardteil,aber leicht)


----------

